# knit ties



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Surprised no other gentleman has posted this link to the WSJ's piece on knit ties: https://www.wsj.com/articles/get-in-the-loop-with-knit-ties-1427464639?tesla=y

I do wonder who makes the best knit tie. Let's save that for another thread.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Not much love in the comments section of the article, which is to be expected I suppose. The knit tie seems to be liked or hated. 

I like them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

As I see it, it's a trad staple but it falls on the informal side. Dislike seems to come from those who don't like the idea of less formal dress-up attire.


----------



## marinephil (Jun 30, 2013)

Duvel said:


> As I see it, it's a trad staple but it falls on the informal side. Dislike seems to come from those who don't like the idea of less formal dress-up attire.


Good point, as I see so many of my peers fall into this group. They either want to be "dressed up" with French cuffs, their best shined shoes, Italian-cut suit, etc, and bragging about how nicely dressed they are and how much everything cost OR they are in T-shirt and shorts with Nike Air Max shoes. There is no casual middle ground for them.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

At least during colder weather, knit ties were a great choice for my casual office. Even a striped repp tie gets too much attention. A dark solid wool knit tie can pull an ensemble together in a modest way.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I wish I had more knit ties. I only have a rust-colored one, and I would very much like to add a simple navy knit tie. I have found, though, that they are very hard to find in wider widths. Skinny ones are commonplace, but I'd love to have one that is around the 3-inch mark.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I made it a point to get a brown knit tie for my yellow check shirt and tan/brown sport coat. late winter use.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yesterday, I thrifted a nice gray wool/mohair blend knit tie by Rooster. Knit ties and tweed go together like bread on butter.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree!



gamma68 said:


> Yesterday, I thrifted a nice gray wool/mohair blend knit tie by Rooster. *Knit ties and tweed go together like bread on butter.*


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I wish I had more knit ties. I only have a rust-colored one, and I would very much like to add a simple navy knit tie. I have found, though, that they are very hard to find in wider widths. Skinny ones are commonplace, but I'd love to have one that is around the 3-inch mark.


I actually started a thread on this a few weeks ago, because I faced the same problem. I have one BB sky blue knit tie that is 3 inches wide but couldn't find any others (I am a rotund fellow, and skinny ties look ridiculous on me). A gentleman on this forum recommended Michelson's. While I haven't ordered one yet and don't know much about their quality, the size (3 inches), price, and color selection seem right up my alley. I am about to place an order in a few days for a pink one and a gold one. If they turn out well, I am going to get one in black and navy.

Best of luck!

AF


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Yesterday, I thrifted a nice gray wool/mohair blend knit tie by Rooster. Knit ties and tweed go together like bread on butter.


Have two black ones of these, and just found a forest green Land's End of the same composition. My absolute favorite ties I own.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Can't say I love or hate them, but they definitely remind me of having to wear a tie to high school in the early 80s.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Skinny ties look ridiculous on anyone, in my opinion. Anything less than 3 inches is too skinny, but given the rarity of a wide knit tie, I'd settle for anything more than 2 inches in a knit tie. I'm not sure why this is such a difficult thing to find, but it really is.


Atlanta Fop said:


> I actually started a thread on this a few weeks ago, because I faced the same problem. I have one BB sky blue knit tie that is 3 inches wide but couldn't find any others (I am a rotund fellow, and skinny ties look ridiculous on me). A gentleman on this forum recommended Michelson's. While I haven't ordered one yet and don't know much about their quality, the size (3 inches), price, and color selection seem right up my alley. I am about to place an order in a few days for a pink one and a gold one. If they turn out well, I am going to get one in black and navy.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> AF


----------



## Nolan (Mar 18, 2015)

Duvel said:


> Skinny ties look ridiculous on anyone, in my opinion. Anything less than 3 inches is too skinny, but given the rarity of a wide knit tie, I'd settle for anything more than 2 inches in a knit tie. I'm not sure why this is such a difficult thing to find, but it really is.


As long as it isn't those pencil-thin ties.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Skinny ties look ridiculous on anyone, in my opinion. Anything less than 3 inches is too skinny, but given the rarity of a wide knit tie, I'd settle for anything more than 2 inches in a knit tie. I'm not sure why this is such a difficult thing to find, but it really is.


I have _no_ idea how good these are, but: https://www.thetiebar.com/product/33844; a checkbox lets you get 2.75" silk ties (all the wool ties there seem to be 2"...argh). As a 44 or 46, I'd like a slightly wider tie, but as you observe, they're hard to find.


----------



## Roycru (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's a picture from the summer of 2013. I am wearing a 2 1/4" Roosterknit tie that I got in the late sixties. James Bond also wore narrow knit ties in the sixties.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Now that's a salad!!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks great.



Roycru said:


> Here's a picture from the summer of 2013. I am wearing a 2 1/4" Roosterknit tie that I got in the late sixties. James Bond also wore narrow knit ties in the sixties.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

drlivingston said:


> Now that's a salad!!


I have to agree with DRL. It must be the perspective of the photo but you look like the people in those Tamiflu (I think) commericals where the houses they live in are all about 50% smaller than in real life. Be careful driniking what looks to be 32 ounces of champagne.

But the tie looks great (as your looks always do.)


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Love them. I've got 5 in wool (solid navy, black and green; blue with white stripes and brown with white and red stripes) and 1 in silk (solid black), mostly in 2.25" to 2.5" widths.

I think they look better when you wear them 0.5" narrower than your usual woven tie width, to keep the knot from being too big for your collars.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I have _no_ idea how good these are, but: https://www.thetiebar.com/product/33844


I have a couple of Tie Bar silk knit ties. I'm satisfied with them. I'd say they're about as good as Lands' End knit ties. So not remarkable, maybe, but more than adequate. And still a decent value, even after the recent price increase.


----------



## MightyPir (Aug 1, 2009)

check out Howard Yont and Kent Wang. They sell knitted ties in a couple of widths, and they come with pointed ends. Great colors and patterns too!!!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I picked up several this weekend. All Ralph Lauren Black Label NWT in many colors. They make some of the best crunchy silk knits out there.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

My cousin went to a prep school where the boys had to wear ties. Knits were preferred because they could be rolled up and shoved in a gym bag. 

Many years later, he was visiting and an occasion came up that required a tie. I offered him a knit, and he recoiled, like Dracula from a silver crucifix dipped in holy water.

I like knits, and a couple years ago I got a handful from The Tie Bar in festive spring colors. If spring ever comes I'll dig them out.


----------



## stevedrambus (Feb 1, 2015)

Quite often you will find an eBay listing for a Land's End knit tie of 1990s/early 2000s vintage. Possibly older. The tie will always advertise a wool/mohair composition, which sounds more wintery than the tie actually feels like.

I own a couple of these type and have found them to be acceptably wide (cannot measure as they are currently in storage). They are the widest knit ties I own.

EDIT: Oops, apparently I can't read. These ties were discussed above. My bad.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I love knit ties and wished I owned more. Thetiebar.com is hit and miss for me- I've received a couple that are really nice (for the price), but I also received a couple that the material was so thin I could tie a full Windsor and it looked like a pathetic FIH. So zoom in on the pictures of each tie to look at how textured the tie looks before buying one. Also, these ties are meant to be more narrow- my widest is 2.5", and if the material were any thicker the knot would be massive.

i would love to get a navy knit with white pindots, but it looks as though the Tie Bar is the only one at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I need more knit ties but am dismayed how few are available in 3" width now. I will try Kent Wang's 2.75" and see how I like it, though. Maybe even The Knottery's 3.25" pointed end version...

And yes, anti-knit brigade, I'm going to wear them with business suits as well as sport coats. Like, come at me bruh. :cool2:

Roycru: It's a good look (wouldn't ordinarily consider a dark gold colour like that) but a little out of proportion with your lapels, no? I'm into wider lapels now, so that's why I'm seeking wider ties.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I need more knit ties but am dismayed how few are available in 3" width now. I will try Kent Wang's 2.75" and see how I like it, though. Maybe even The Knottery's 3.25" pointed end version...
> 
> And yes, anti-knit brigade, I'm going to wear them with business suits as well as sport coats. Like, come at me bruh. :cool2:
> 
> Roycru: It's a good look (wouldn't ordinarily consider a dark gold colour like that) but a little out of proportion with your lapels, no? I'm into wider lapels now, so that's why I'm seeking wider ties.


3" woul end up with a fairly large knot I would think, since the wide part of the blade is a consistent width. My problem with pointed versions is that it seems too formal for a casual tie, but that's just my completely baseless opinion lol


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

orange fury said:


> 3" woul end up with a fairly large knot I would think, since the wide part of the blade is a consistent width.


Funny, most of mine are tapered, but I agree that it helps to buy knit ties (esp. wool ones) about a half inch narrower than your usual woven tie width.


----------



## RT-Bone (Nov 12, 2013)

I have 4 knit ties, all from Lands' End - I find myself reaching for these more than any of my other ties.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Ensiferous said:


> Not much love in the comments section of the article, which is to be expected I suppose. The knit tie seems to be liked or hated.
> 
> I like them.


I hate them -- for me. I have seen pics in the what are you wearing thread and they look good on on many people. It's probably just my own little hang up. It's similar to Duvel's irrational opinion on shorts. I had one when I was a kid and anytime I have considered one for myself, I feel like I would look like a dumb kid going to Church.

We have a local judge here that wears almost exclusively knit ties and OCBD. He wears them well. But, they are not for me.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I love knit ties, and am wearing an unbranded 100% virgin wool one today:



And a Paul Stuart silk knit tie that I thrifted. I wasn't sure if I'd ever have an occasion for it, until St. Patrick's day came around:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I love how the stripes appear individually sewn together on that top one gamma, that's a pretty neat tie.

also, it goes without saying that the Paul Stuart one is awesome (as is that entire rig)


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> I love how the stripes appear individually sewn together on that top one gamma, that's a pretty neat tie.
> 
> also, it goes without saying that the Paul Stuart one is awesome (as is that entire rig)


Thanks, OF. And you're right--all the stripes on the unbranded tie are sewn individually and joined on the reverse.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Dang, Gamma. Why wear it one day a year? Green ties are becoming my favorite, and that one is fantastic.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow. Those are great ties, gamma!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Natty Beau said:


> Dang, Gamma. Why wear it one day a year? Green ties are becoming my favorite, and that one is fantastic.


That particular tie didn't seem to fit with any of my rigs until St. Patrick's Day. I'll see if I can work it in occasionally.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been reading the book "Rowing Blazers" by Jack Carlson, and I learned something interesting yesterday about knit ties on the page featuring Groton School. Here is the quote:

_"In the mid-twentieth century, it was popular for students at Groton--as at many New England universities and boarding schools--to sport knit varsity ties with horizontal stripes. These ties were usually in their institution's colors, though the exact pattern of their stripes varied by sport. As the jacket-and-tie dress code disappeared at many schools and colleges, so, too, did the knit varsity tie and its subtle symbolism. In 2012, however, the Groton rowing tie was revived: Edoardo Savarelle, a Groton student from Milan, decided he liked the look of the old ties still worn by alumni and coaches, and he just happened to know a little workshop in Italy that could make them. Tabor, Choate, Brunswick, and other New England rowing schools soon followed suit, and the knit tie--at least among rowers--it making its comeback in earnest."_


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ That's one heckuva collection, sir!


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

^There is repetition of the same ties that I have shown, but it I think it attests to the versatility of the knit tie in different applications.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks gamma!


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

This BB is similar in color to your Paul Stuart, gamma68.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Random question Ensiferous: what is the Blackwatch vest in several pictures? That looks incredible, I kind of want one.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Great pictures from Gamma and Ensiferous. That is how you get things done.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree! Great examples, G and E. And yet another reminder of the paltry state of my tie collection.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Random question Ensiferous: what is the Blackwatch vest in several pictures? That looks incredible, I kind of want one.


Thanks OF, it was from Brooks Brothers. I bought it in the late 1980s.

Thanks Il Signor Crispone and Duvel.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks OF, it was from Brooks Brothers. I bought it in the late 1980s.
> 
> Thanks Il Signor Crispone and Duvel.


Hah, so in other words I'm out of luck unless the ebay gods smile upon me lol. It looks fantastic though


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is something that might be of interest https://harvardmagazine.com/2011/03/mysteries



gamma68 said:


> I've been reading the book "Rowing Blazers" by Jack Carlson, and I learned something interesting yesterday about knit ties on the page featuring Groton School. Here is the quote:
> 
> _"In the mid-twentieth century, it was popular for students at Groton--as at many New England universities and boarding schools--to sport knit varsity ties with horizontal stripes. These ties were usually in their institution's colors, though the exact pattern of their stripes varied by sport. As the jacket-and-tie dress code disappeared at many schools and colleges, so, too, did the knit varsity tie and its subtle symbolism. In 2012, however, the Groton rowing tie was revived: Edoardo Savarelle, a Groton student from Milan, decided he liked the look of the old ties still worn by alumni and coaches, and he just happened to know a little workshop in Italy that could make them. Tabor, Choate, Brunswick, and other New England rowing schools soon followed suit, and the knit tie--at least among rowers--it making its comeback in earnest."_


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Great pictures from Gamma and Ensiferous. That is how you get things done.


+1. Those picture are worth a 1000 words.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

C. Sharp said:


> Here is something that might be of interest https://harvardmagazine.com/2011/03/mysteries


Thank you for sharing that link. The quote about the "notoriously short" football tie reminded me of this image of F. Scott Fitzgerald (although I'm guessing he's not wearing an athletic tie):


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

C. Sharp said:


> Here is something that might be of interest https://harvardmagazine.com/2011/03/mysteries


Thanks C. Sharp.

The world's first barcode, in color, neck-mounted for easy visibility.


----------



## zcm (Mar 16, 2014)

was scrolling through this thread earlier today. just saw this red knit 3" tie on ebay. https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141629536560&alt=web

thought you guys might be interested


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Your welcome guys, glad you liked the link to the Harvard ties.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Fitzgerald actually might be wearing an athletic/football tie:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-football-genius-of-f-scott-fitzgerald-1414166403


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

straw sandals said:


> Fitzgerald actually might be wearing an athletic/football tie:
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-football-genius-of-f-scott-fitzgerald-1414166403


That's a fascinating article. Thank you for sharing.

This thread has bolstered my admiration for knit ties of all varieties.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

straw sandals said:


> Fitzgerald actually might be wearing an athletic/football tie:
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-football-genius-of-f-scott-fitzgerald-1414166403


Great story - makes you want to believe, but the necessary piece of evidence isn't there, which doesn't disprove that he came up and inspired the idea, it just isn't there to prove it. Maybe, somewhere, in some dusty file, the evidence will come out some day.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Great story - makes you want to believe, but the necessary piece of evidence isn't there, which doesn't disprove that he came up and inspired the idea, it just isn't there to prove it. Maybe, somewhere, in some dusty file, the evidence will come out some day.


You're right, of course. But for me, the "unprovable" part of a legend is what makes sports history (and history in general) so interesting.

Did Ruth really call his HR shot in the 1932 World Series? Despite the grainy film stills that exist, we'll never really know for sure. That's what makes the story so intriguing. We may never have a sports moment like that again, since nearly every game is now captured on video.

The best we can hope for now is "Did Brady purposely have the footballs deflated?" Pretty lame in comparison.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> You're right, of course. But for me, the "unprovable" part of a legend is what makes sports history (and history in general) so interesting.
> 
> Did Ruth really call his HR shot in the 1932 World Series? Despite the grainy film stills that exist, we'll never really know for sure. That's what makes the story so intriguing. We may never have a sports moment like that again, since nearly every game is now captured on video.
> 
> The best we can hope for now is "Did Brady purposely have the footballs deflated?" Pretty lame in comparison.


And talk about an issue that was never resolved and just "went away" after the super bowl. Shows that our society cares more about the scandal of the moment, than getting to the truth. Once the super bowl hype was over, the deflating issue went away - a more honest society would care about the truth than the spectacle.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Once the super bowl hype was over, the deflating issue went away


Just the way the NFL planned it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Just the way the NFL planned it.


I'm sorry to post one more time on this, but this one really bugs me. How can it just go down the memory hole? To your point, was the NFL actually glad it happened as it provided some controversy - and news coverage - to further hype the most hyped of all event, that it new would disappear into the ether after the game ended.

I have no idea who cheated, but nine of ten (or was it 11 of 12) balls didn't deflate themselves - there was a time when our society would have cared about the integrity of this issue past its fifteen minutes of fame.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

To circle back from sports to knit ties, I found a company called that creates knit ties for sports teams. Cool stuff.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

That's a great site, gamma. If only I'd known about it back in the day when I was on my college's crew team. All I have from that year on the water is a team windbreaker. And you can't wear that with a blazer.



gamma68 said:


> To circle back from sports to knit ties, I found a company called that creates knit ties for sports teams. Cool stuff.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

straw sandals said:


> That's a great site, gamma. If only I'd known about it back in the day when I was on my college's crew team. All I have from that year on the water is a team windbreaker. And you can't wear that with a blazer.


They have more cool photos on their Facebook page.

As it turns out, Old College Ties made the tie featured in the image of the Groton School blazer in this thread.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

This silk tie is only branded "Diva," made in Italy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Where'd you find it, gamma? It looks good.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Where'd you find it, gamma? It looks good.


Thanks, Duvel. I thrifted it.


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)

^ Great one, gamma. Italy produces some beautiful silk knits.


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

if i recall correctly, the poet laureate, john betjeman, wrote:

Broad of church and broad of mind,
Broad in front and broad behind,
A keen ecclesiologist
And rather filthy Wykhamist.
We do not pause to wonder why
He wears that curious knitted tie...

(I still like them)


----------



## randomdude2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Brady!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

randomdude2 said:


> Brady!


Cant stand the Patriots (and, by association, Brady), but Im a fan of everything he's wearing (though not necessarily the knit/peak lapels combo). Fantastic Milgauss though.


----------

